# X-Force Vendetta



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Just go the new Vendetta and love it! Its super Smooth and fast. Does anyone else own this bow


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Have the XS. Love it too


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread needs some pics :wink:


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

ill try to get some pics up 2morrow


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good deal. Congrats on the bow :thumbs_up


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

man now you have to change your name to vendetta boy lol have fun and shot it then u can get us pics they look like a great bow :thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Good for you, sounds like it's pretty awesome, please post pics soon!


----------



## 1fatbass (Mar 25, 2007)

vendetta xl, vendetta xs, and a chaos.
-they are all sweet shooters
-12 year old son shoots the xs
-9 year old son shoots the chaos


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I have shot the Vendetta XL, and I really liked it. I do prefer the BowTechs, but that was my favorite of this year's PSE lineup.


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have a VXL on order, cannot wait. Congrats.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I really like mine.Its the best bow I have shot in ten years.It has a butter smooth draw with so very good speed.Going to chrono mine this weekend.


----------



## greenhorn2 (Mar 27, 2009)

*pse vendetta xs*

got my pse vendetta on order should be here next week. Smooooooth shooter. Just wondering if anybody put either limsaversuper quads or bow jacks on the limbs. also what kind of speed should i get with 364 gr. arrow @ 56 # with a 28 inch draw length. any other input would be great. congrats to all that have one.


----------

